# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Վարկի մենեջմենթ

## mkofranc

Ով գիտի ինչ գրականությունից կարելի է օգտվել , լինի ռուսերեն , կամ հայերեն,  լինի գիրք կամ էլ.գիրք, : Խնդրում եմ օգնեք:

----------

